# 'come on Tim' 'come on Greg'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yes its that time of year again. The time of year when i get home from work to relax and watch a bit of tennis, only to find my televisual viewing of 'British'(i say that in the loosest sense) players at Wimbledon is ruined by these stupid fucking Daily Mail reading, Union Jack wearing, strawberries and cream eating, *IDIOTS* shouting and screeching 'come on Tim' or 'come on Greg' at EVERY possible fucking opportunity.

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!! Â


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Quite an angry fella aren't you?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Yes its that time of year again. The time of year when i get home from work to relax and watch a bit of tennis, only to find my televisual viewing of 'British'(i say that in the loosest sense) players at Wimbledon is ruined by these stupid fucking Daily Mail reading, Union Jack wearing, strawberries and cream eating, *IDIOTS* shouting and screeching 'come on Tim' or 'come on Greg' at EVERY possible fucking opportunity.
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!! Â


Well put and VERY true..


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Come on Vek


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> shouting and screeching 'come on Tim' or at EVERY possible fucking opportunity.
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!! Â


I didn't know JampoTT was playing this year! I wondered why he'd given up smoking.......Come on JampoTT :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm with you on this one kev. It looks terribly out of place amongst middle aged houswives. What we need is some real fans shouting "F***ing get stuck in" or "Agassi, you baldy ponce". Or a big chant of "Sampras is a monkey".

On the other hand, come to America. Henmanmania appears rather reserved and English in comparison.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You mentioned strawberry and cream in wimbledon week...that will be Â£7.50 mate.
Rip off the lot of it


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Yes its that time of year again. The time of year when i get home from work to relax and watch a bit of tennis, only to find my televisual viewing of 'British'(i say that in the loosest sense) players at Wimbledon is ruined by these stupid fucking Daily Mail reading, Union Jack wearing, strawberries and cream eating, *IDIOTS* shouting and screeching 'come on Tim' or 'come on Greg' at EVERY possible fucking opportunity.
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!! Â


Well Kev, at least you can console yourself with the knowledge that it's only gonna last a week, if that!! Useless tossers the pair of them!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's the best we have got :-/ :-/ :-/ Except Greg who is Canadian and therefore a member of the most boring nation on the planet.

So can I modify it to, "Oi Greg, pack yer Bryan Adams records and fuck off home?"

Henman should audition to be a prefect in the next Harry Bastard Potter film.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Henman should audition to be a prefect in the next Harry Bastard Potter film.


Hopefully just in time for the miserable cow to kill him off.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Quite an angry fella aren't you?


lol


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It just gets in the way of my normal TV viewing .

Roll on the open in a few weeks time...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Roll on the open in a few weeks time...


...University?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> ...University?


lol


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like it's only "Come on Tim" that's gonna be getting up your nose now Kev. Gotta applaud Greg for the most excellent use of Fuck & Wanker that I've seen/heard on BBC sport for absolutely ages though!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like it's only "Come on Tim" that's gonna be getting up your nose now Kev. Â Gotta applaud Greg for the most excellent use of Fuck & Wanker that I've seen/heard on BBC sport for absolutely ages though!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I was gutted missing this, it's beeped out on every news report I've heard since. Anybody got a transcript?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like it's only "Come on Tim" that's gonna be getting up your nose now Kev. Â Gotta applaud Greg for the most excellent use of Fuck & Wanker that I've seen/heard on BBC sport for absolutely ages though!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Greg has now gone up in my estimation. For a Canadian.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Canadians are the best!!!

The english can have greg he is a useless twat. We Canadians don't want him!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Canadians are the best!!!


Errmmm - at what exactly?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Errmmm - at what exactly?


being 'useless twats' apparantly


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

With the exception of Neil Young.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Lets take sport for example, the national sport of Canada is ice hockey, and yes we do kick ass at it. Now compare this with England, ok lets take 3 national sports, cricket-crap, football-crap, rugby-crap.

Oh yeah but i think England are champions at conkers, so theres a plus point ;D ;D

I rest my case......


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

Did you know that Henman is from a long line of Tennis breeding

His grandmother was the last woman in the Sport to use the underarm serve and refused to change. :-/

His great Aunt was the first woman to use the over arm serve by a woman. :

He has more chance of winning The All England Tennis Championship than he has giving Stefi Graf one over the centre court net. 

Weeeeeeeeanchorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Come on Agassi, I say!!
Better body, better looking and a better tennis player  
Lets hope he trashes the Henman wimp.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Lets take sport for example, the national sport of Canada is ice hockey, and yes we do kick ass at it. Now compare this with England, ok lets take 3 national sports, cricket-crap, football-crap, rugby-crap.
> 
> Oh yeah but i think England are champions at conkers, so theres a plus point Â ;D ;D
> 
> I rest my case......


If England are crap at rugby, Canada must be..........

oh yeah, pathetic and _still _ boring. Â Except Neil Young, but he is hardly ever at home. 

Even tiny Finland can take on Canada at ice hockey, and their national sport is drinking.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

England are crap at a lot of things......

....but rugby ain't one of them.

A very well deserved Grand Slam this year, comprehensively beating the Southern Hemisphere sides in the run-up to that (albeit at Twickenham)

And then 2 utterly historical games in the last month - beating NZ on THEIR home soil for only the 2nd time ever, plus the World Champs (Australia) on THEIR home soil for the FIRST time ever....

So having beaten "who's who" in world rugby (home and away, almost without exception) over the last year or so, I can comfortably say that we aren't crap....

You must be confusing us with Scotland or summat...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Scottish are BIG pants at "rugger", but no-one gives a flying fuck. Scotland are pants at football - but no-one give a flying fuck. We go out watch a game of football safe in the knowlegde we will see a few tries/goals and get absolutly wasted! 

ps. and don't wreck the city we are visiting.

;D ;D ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

ps. stop slagging Canada. Whats all that aboot.?

Imagine having to live next to a more dominant Naiton who think they are the best in the world at everything - or even worse when you meet people abroad who say your from that country....

I feel your pain.

classic example #1:

While in Zante during quallifiers for last world cup, we got beaten by Belgium and went out to console ourselves in whiskey. Fit english brid comes along,

Bird: "Why u looking sad - we won? " 
us: "Scotland lost - England won"
bird:"well cheer for us, you are joined onto us after all"

US: made her cry from abuse.... with lines like " awaa n take yer face for a shite" amongst otehrs.

ahhhh life's great.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Who the hell is neil young????

BTW, Rugby isn't canada's national sport, dunno where you got that one from??? :

And Canada didn.t lose to finland, in fact if you had any knowledge of ice hockey then you would know that Canada are the Olympic Champions at ice hockey.

Cheers
Imster


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Who the hell is neil young????
> 
> BTW, Rugby isn't canada's national sport, dunno where you got that one from??? :
> 
> ...


1. Â *sigh* Â Says a lot.

2. Who said rugby was Canadas national sport? Â Read carefully.

3. As far as I recall Canada finally won thier first hockey gold medal for 50 years in the 2002 Winter Olympics. Â That was only after being soundly beaten by Sweden 5-2 in the opening heats. Â In the intervening years between the last gold in 1952 they only managed two silvers in the early 90s. Â Impressive stuff indeed.

Canada also got no further than Finland in the '98 games.That's a worse record than Englands World Cup football campaigning since 1966.

cheers
gary

PS "Come on Greg." ;D


----------

